# How can I teach my dog to slow down when he eats?



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Lately Dodger has been wolfing down his food so fast he doesn't even chew it, he swallows it whole. we have his food dish up high in a stand because I heard that it helps dogs eat slower if their head is up ( at least this is how it is for horses). So my question is how do I get him to slow down when he eats without hand feeding him or lifting the bowl up after every bite?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Look up "Brake-fast" dog food bowls. This worked well for Max. It was making me nervous watching him gobble his food down! This was a simple (& inexpensive) solution. The bowl has built in obstructions the dog has to eat around so it slows him down. Now that Max is grown he wants the whole family present in order to eat his meal, but that is an issue for another time....


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

thanks I'll have to look those up


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

you can also put a hockey puck in the bowel


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

ken k said:


> you can also put a hockey puck in the bowel


A suitable rock would probably work just as well.

Of course, that brings to mind the bit from the Charlie Brown Halloween special, "I got a rock."


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't laugh before you try it... 

...PVC pipe bird feeder....

Here is the schematic:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how much and how often are you
feeding him?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> how much and how often are you
> feeding him?


we feed him twice a day. He usually a cup in the morning and a cup and 1/2 to 2 cups at night depending on how many treats he gets during the day and how much exercise he got durning the day as well.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Don't laugh before you try it...
> 
> ...PVC pipe bird feeder....
> 
> Here is the schematic:


i'm sorry, but I laughed lol. very interesting.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

So I put a tennis ball in his food bowl and he just took it out and flung it across the room. I looked up and I see this green and blue round thing go 'pink' right out of his bowl lol. Guess i'll be trying a rock.


----------

